# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  ЛИК:ЭКСПЕРТ - лидер в проверке контрагентов на благонадежность

## acontinent

*Деловые отношения не основываются исключительно на доверии. Залогом плодотворного сотрудничества выступает профессиональный договор и проверка благонадежности контрагента. Последний пункт в наибольшей степени помогает избежать многих неприятностей в бизнесе.*





На крупных предприятиях существуют финансовые службы и службы безопасности, которые оценивают риски работы с той или иной компанией еще на стадии переговоров. Если потенциальный партнер кажется ненадежным, с ним просто не будут заключать контракт. А вот малые предприятия, не имеющие собственной службы безопасности, перед заключением каждой сделки с партнерами, вынуждены присматриваться к партнерам. Любые «красные флажки» должны насторожить: например, неуплата налогов за предыдущий квартал. Однако, даже тщательная проверка компаний — не говоря уже о проверке по ИНН — не может гарантировать отсутствие рисков при работе с данной фирмой и отсутствие финансовых или налоговых потерь компании.


Вопрос, который возникает очень часто у представителей малого бизнеса - "*какие существуют способы минимизации рисков работы с недобросовестными подрядчиками*", имеет один ответ - ЛИК:ЭКСПЕРТ ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]). Данный сервис создавался для защиты и развития бизнеса и обеспечивает:

проверку контрагентов и оценку налоговых рисков, получение полной и исчерпывающей информации о любой компании и индивидуальных предпринимателях в России;формирование баз данных потенциальных клиентов с актуальными контактными данными по различным критериям и фильтрам (по дате регистрации, наличию/отсутствию хозяйственной деятельности, виду деятельности, территориальному признаку, финансовым показателям, форме собственности и другим);

ЛИК:ЭКСПЕРТ позволяет узнать о контрагентах: краткое резюме, уровень налогового риска, сведения о собственниках, численности персонала, арбитражных делах, тендерах, исполнительных производствах, недвижимости, лицензиях, экономических показателях и многое другое. Такая информация поможет бизнесу минимизировать риск столкнуться с мошенниками и недобросовестными компаниями.


Сервис ЛИК:ЭКСПЕРТ включён [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] для ЭВМ и баз данных.

----------

